# Places to maybe avoid and why.



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi everybody

As i said in my first post we have been to the central region of Portugal many times. We always saw the best of the region where we went but we never saw the not so good. can you help us are there any places that you would advise us to avoid and for what reason. About our favourite area is around Penacoa and Penela. At penacova the river beach is wonderful and so is the market under the motorway. Are there any places that we should maybe avoid??

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Penacova is lovely, location is important as it's so hilly some properties don't get a lot of sun.
of the two I'd opt for Penela purely because it's location gives access to a better road network, better amenities and a greater variety of places to visit. Oh and it also has a few river beaches.
Without knowing what your looking for it's difficult to suggest places to avoid.


----------

